# SDD changer une partition ext4 en hfs+



## ccciolll (22 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

J'avais un Hackintosh d'occasion dont le SDD64 avait fini par lâcher.

J'ai racheté un SDD256 et je me suis décidé à aller voir du côté de Linux car je suis las des verrous Apple sur les vieilles versions / vieux hardware.

J'ai installé Ubuntu sur ce SDD256 que j'ai préalablement partitionné en trois grosses parties ext4 (car je prévoyais de mettre aussi Solus et ElementaryOS sur les 2 autres), une boot et une swap.

Finalement, je me suis dit que je tenterai bien de refaire le hackintosh en clean install. J'ai donc préparé la clef ElCapitan (maxi que je puisse obtenir depuis le MacMini) selon un tuto trouvé sur le net.
La clef semble bien fonctionner (juste une astuce par rapport au tuto, il ne faut pas choisir UEFI mais USB au démarrage (je dis de mémoire, ce n'est pas très précis, mais ce n'est pas le sujet de ce post, non plus)).
Par contre, pas possible d'installer MacOS sur du ext4.

Outil Disque Dur (enfin il ne s'appelle plus comme ça mais vous voyez de quoi je parle, l'outil macosx pour les disques) ne me propose QUE de formater TOUT le disque. ça ne m'intéresse pas car j'ai déjà installé Ubuntu et Solus, j'aimerai passer à l'utilisation, ça fait déjà 2 semaines que je suis sur les installations  / ré-ré-installation (je suis passé par Mint puis Elementary d'abord, j'ai du mal à trouver la formule qui me convienne).

J'ai regardé avec gparted sous ubuntu, pour changer le format de la partoche restante, mais hfs+ est en grisé.

Existe-t'il une solution sans devoir tout effacer/recommencer ?


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2018)

gparted est bien l'outil qui convient. Cependant, je suppose que les éléments qui permettent de lire/créer une partition au format HFS+ n'ont pas été installés.

En l'occurrence il faut installer hfsprogs, hfsplus et/ou hfsutils. J'ai les trois mais il me faut vérifier lesquels sont _vraiment_ nécessaires et suffisants.


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2018)

Commence avec hfsprogs : il contient les commandes pour créer un système de fichiers HFS+ et le vérifier.


----------



## ccciolll (22 Février 2018)

OK, je vais tenter
sudo apt-get install hfsprogs


----------



## ccciolll (22 Février 2018)

ccciolll a dit:


> OK, je vais tenter
> sudo apt-get install hfsprogs



je viens d'essayer cette commande et il me dit
E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Il est possible qu'un autre processus l'utilise.

(soit dit en passant, j'ai eu du mal à trouver le terminal. Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver où sont rangées les applis sur Ubuntu, pas même en allant dans Fichiers, il ne le propose pas dans logiciels Ubuntu... Finalement j'ai trouvé l'astuce de faire ctrl alt T sur internet).

EDIT : après mise à jour (* sudo apt-get update *) le chargement de hfsprogs à fonctionné.
RE EDIT : formatage en HFS+ effectué ! Maintenant il reste à re-tenter l'install de macosx mais là je vais devoir faire manger les enfants (je n'ai pas encore trouvé le terminal pour faire realife sudo children eat autonomy)


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2018)

Je ne sais pas trop où en est Ubuntu (j'utilise d'autres versions) mais tu as normalement une recherche d'application simple d'accès, comme indiqué sur cette page.

L'erreur que tu as eu lorsque tu as tenté d'installer hfsprogs venait de ce que la base de référence des paquetages installés était verrouillée par une _autre_ application (genre Discover ou quelque chose listant la liste des applications disponibles).
On ne peut par exemple pas lancer deux installations par deux commandes sudo apt install simultanées.


----------



## ccciolll (23 Février 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop où en est Ubuntu (j'utilise d'autres versions) mais tu as normalement une recherche d'application simple d'accès, comme indiqué sur cette page.



Des habitudes à prendre… après 20 ans de pomme-f dans le finder ou pomme-a pour voir les applis.



bompi a dit:


> L'erreur que tu as eu lorsque tu as tenté d'installer hfsprogs venait de ce que la base de référence des paquetages installés était verrouillée par une _autre_ application (genre Discover ou quelque chose listant la liste des applications disponibles).
> On ne peut par exemple pas lancer deux installations par deux commandes sudo apt install simultanées.



C'est bien possible. Au final j'ai pu faire cette install et une mise à jour est rarement du luxe.


----------

